# Should I change my alternator?



## nizxplay (Nov 21, 2011)

I just bought a used 00 gti vr6. I have never owned a Vw before, i am sorry for my ignorance in advance lol. 
so the alternator pully has been squealing its really annoying. Sprayed it with Wd40, stopped right away. 2 days later squealing came back, sprayed with Wd40 again but didnt really do anything. Went to this local vw shop has a reputation of being very honest here in atlanta. He told me that it could be the bearing on the alternator. He also said labor could cost a lot because he has to lift up the engine. My first instinct is this guy is trying to get some money from me. wanted to come on here and find out different opinions before i went ahead and changed the alternator. is it something i could personally change easily? without having to strip down my car.


----------



## Ktt88 (Aug 27, 2011)

post this in the electrical forum....or vr6 forum


----------

